# Plantar plate repair



## Sanford_C (Jul 23, 2009)

Anyone had any experience with Plantar plate repair of the 1st MTPJ ... this is post MVA injury.  Any help would be appreciated in locating a cpt code ... I'm pulling my hair out here in GA!


----------



## martnel (Jul 24, 2009)

If you use the search function on this page (search for plantar plate), you will see that there was a thread on this.  I never got an answer, so I am wondering if you should use the unlisted code?


----------



## CVelez (Jul 24, 2009)

I would use 28313 - for plantar plate repair. 

Charla


----------



## martnel (Jul 24, 2009)

Charla, according to the coding companion 28313 is for recontruction of toe issues, and the incision is made on the top of the toe to be operated on. Plantar plate is at the bottom of the foot, so I am not so sure about this?


----------



## Sanford_C (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you Martn ... I tend to agree with you as a bunion wasn't treated.  I went with the Misc. code.


----------



## coding 1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Since there is no CPT code for plantar plate repair, my sugestion is to use 28899.


----------



## tser05@yahoo.co.in (Mar 28, 2012)

it will be coded by 28899 as there is no cpt code for it in cpt book

Dawa, CPC


----------



## kathyking (Sep 17, 2012)

*Katie k.*

Just another opinion .... I have coded these before....

INFO:… PLANTAR PLATE IS ATTACHED FROM THE BASE OF THE PROXIMAL PHALANX TO AN ORIGIN ON THE METATARSAL HEAD, JUST PROXIMAL TO THE PLANTAR ARTIC. CARTILAGE WHEN THE COLLATERAL LIGAMENTS AND PLANTAR PLATE LOSE RESILIENCY / ... Or ARE STRETCHED THROUGH REPETITIVE DORSFLEX..... 

(HTTP//EMEDICINE.MEDSCAPE.COM/ARTICLE/1232559-OVERVIEW). 

IF AN ARTHROPLASTY WAS DONE PIP JOINT, WHICH MAKES IT 28285,..TENDON TRANSFER IS INCLUDED ACCORDING TO AAOS, FOR THERE IS NO CODE FOR A TENDON OF TOE

Just another opinion....


----------



## miracle01 (Sep 18, 2012)

*plantar plate repair*

We code these as 28899.  We ask if preauth is needed, if so get it authorized.  I always send in the operative report with the claim and invoices for the implant used.  So far all my claims have paid this code.  I have had to send a couple back through and then they have paid.  The plantar plate is a ligament and there is no CPT code for ligament repair in the toe.


----------



## solocoder (Oct 30, 2013)

I too am struggling with Plantar Plate repair.  If I use 28899, does anyone know of a code that is comparable so that I can base the fee on that?


----------



## poofyhair990 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Coding option for plantar plate repair from AOFAS*

http://www.aofas.org/publications/InStride%20Documents/2012-Summer-InStride.pdf

While researching coding for this procedure I found a newsletter from the American Orthopedic Foot and Ankle Society which suggests coding 28313 for the plantar plate repair and separately coding for any bone work done (such as a weil osteotomy). Reference page 19. Hope this is helpful 

Angel Rodriguez CCA, CPC-A


----------

